# Hi, i'm new to this!



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

My name is Donna, i'm 24 and in the process of having fertility treatment. I have already had 1 donor insemination with IUI. Wasn't successful, so trying again this month. Just wanted to know from anyone that has had IUI, how many goes it took to get pregnant?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Donna, 

I just want to say welcome to FF.  Theres an IUI board on here so it might be worth having a look at it to chat to some of the IUI girls.  I'm not so good at doing links to it but I'm sure someone will if u need one!  Best of luck with treatment, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Donna I have had 1 IUI which was unsuccessful. Have decided to go with IVF cause it is a higher success rate. Good luck keep smiling xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi donna and welcome to ff

The link for the IUI board is
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

Also hope u dont mind me asking how come u have used donor sperm in the past?

Kate


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Donna

Just wanted to say welcome to FF.

Best wishes and I hope all your dreams come true.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

My DH had cancer 20 years ago and an operation he needed to have has made him infertile. So we have to use donor sperm. My DH is fine with the situation, he said he can't deny me anything in life. He's really excited!


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi donna 

welcome to the site. im sure you will find lots of support on this site. your DH sounds a wonderful man.
my DH also is unable to have children. we are now considering DIUI.

good luck for your treatment

Sam
xxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there Mouse14 .

Just wanted to welcome you to FF & wish you all the luck in your IUI journey *_


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome To FF Donna 

heres another link you may find useful 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,64.0.html

Wishing you loads of 

~Dizzi~


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi

welcome and all the best with your treatment.

Your dh sounds lovely - hope you are lucky with pg as well as love very soon.

   

love Zp


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

donna,

welcome to ff. im relitively new but since joining i've found this site a great source of comfort and support.

your husband sounds like a fantastic man.

unfortunately i cant answer your question about how many attempts it takes to get bfp as ive just had my 4th go. now waiting to find out result.

good luck for your next attempt. think positively


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Welcome to ff you'll get lots of support and advice from the lovely ladies and gents on this site.  Goodluck with your treatment.

Jappa xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and advice.  This time next week, i'll be having treatment again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi donna

Sorry to hear that your DH had cancer - also glad to hear that he is ok with Donor sperm as i would find it quite a difficult decision and so would my hubby

Kate


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

I know, my DH is a sweetheart. He is so understanding, he is my soul mate. He said he wouldn't deny us anything.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mouse that is lovely to hear and good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## deena (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello!!

Im new too!! Just started first FET cycle - am still on blood & screening stage!  Am v frightened !!

Hope everything goes well !!

Deena


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Deena, you have nothing to be frightened of, trust me. It is all very dawnting first of all. It will  work out fine I'm sure! 

Love Donna x


----------

